# What does it take to just "ask"????



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi SM

I was away for sometime; i got home early morning today to my makts and loved ones (it is Friday early afternokn here). i found a cute surprise at home which i will talk about in another time/thread:wub: 

I have a lot of catching up to do at home, with friends and family and also here in SM :wub: (lets see how i will manage)

But now i wanna share a story that happens to me VERY OFTEN in the world of Internet :smpullhair: it really annoys me!!!!!!!!

Few days ago a SM member sent me a PM here; asking me if i was aware that my Snowy's video was being used in another website. (that video of Snowy i shared and posted in my own youtube channel). The lady in SM posted the link to that website for me to have a look. I clicked on that link to view what that website is about and how was my video viewed there.

My video of my Snowy was shared via youtube. So people who viewed it in that website can easily tell that it was taken from youtube and can easily click on the video screen which could take them to where it (my video) belongs. I didnt do further search to see what that website is about (no free time for that i had in my hands). But what i did take a quick read through though was the comments left in that website about my video of Snowy. So when I read the comments posted in that website, i wrote my own comment to explain something they were commenting on in that website about my video.

The following day, i noticed that the website owner changed/edited the content of my video and customised it to the website itself. In other words, the video is no longer shared via youtube. The website just took the video. At the end of the video, the person who took and edited my video added a thank you to me "youtube.com/katkoota":huh: ....... but HELLO? You did not ask for my permission in the first place:angry:
I think that once they saw my comment in their website to respond to other people who commented in my video there, they assumed that i was o.k. with them having my video posted in their website. Well, i WAS o.k. with them sharing my video via youtube. The content of MY video was not edited and changed to make it as if its their own, so i was fine with it. That said, they NEVER asked ; not when they shared via youtube (i didnt make a big deal out of it..was fine with it) nor when they took my video and edited its content to make it seem like it is from their own website. They simply just took the video and did the changing to it. To be honest, i am annoyed by this!!!! What does it take to just ask if the owner was ok with it:angry: 

I am tired of people taking what i share without permission (happpened a zillion times) in the world of Internet. It makes sharing unpleasant, especially when it does take from your busy personal time to shoot and make the video, post it for others to enjoy....then all of a sudden, someone takes it without asking you first, repost it in another place and who knows, some might use them for thier own benefits. 
It always happen to me ... some of them, i dont succeed in making them remove it  

What does it take to ask for permission first? 

Here is the link to the website that i am referring to where my dog's video has been edited: Katkoota's Snowy Rescues a Turtle VIDEO

This really makes sharing no fun! So annoying!

What can i do? I just wrote them an email explaining this and asking them to either remove the whole video that they edited of mine/my dog or leave the sharing to how it originally was when i left my comment (via youtube). 

But what do i do if i didnt hear back from them? 

Kat

P.s. To the SM member who told me about it, thank you  i didnt get the chance to learn about you and your adorable (in siggie picture) malt :wub: much here. I guess it is because i was not in SM much often and you being new here, missed your threads if you posted them. Will get the chance to do it soon


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Kat, I can only imagine your frustration and I don't blame you at all. It must feel like such a violation. Love you Kat!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

allheart said:


> Kat, I can only imagine your frustration and I don't blame you at all. It must feel like such a violation. Love you Kat!!!


It IS annoying when people take before asking. I hope i will read back from them. If i was a person who shares her own personal self in videos with the malts, gee, Just like the malts, i will be EVERYWHERE and wont be happy about it even more! 

One thing i will for sure start doing is add the copyright sign along with the link to where i orginally post the video on the video itself. This will prevent whoever wanna take the video / edit and change it to enjoy it better  

Awwh sweet Christine , luv ya and your pups and missed ya (hugs)


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

That is awful. I didn't realize anyone could take a youtube video and change it for their use. I hope you hear from them.

Welcome back!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is really messed up kat . i also didnt know someone could justtake the video , i guess because its youtube u can share but change it , thats unbelieveable .. now let me ask this , cant u do something to stop them fom sharing them ? a block or something ... i think that was very disrespectful .. ughhh 

anyway glad to see u here and kisses to snowy and crystal !


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry that happened to you. I do so enjoy your videos and pictures of your darling fluffs. I hate that you have to worry about someone stealing your work. I'm sure you put a lot of time and effort into your work, and of course, no one has the right to use it without your permission.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That is totally not cool Kat!! It really does makes sharing unpleasant. You put a lot of work and care into your videos and you also try to ensure that they are not stolen but there are people out there that just don't get it. You didn't share it with that website to begin with and then just because you commented on it they decide it is then okay for them to make it seem like they own the video - RIDICULOUS!!! I sure hope that they remove the video now or at least change it back to the original one you posted in youtube so that when people click on it they can see who it really belongs to.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry, Kat. I've always said you make the best vids on the web and unfortunately dishonest individuals think so, too. :angry: I would start by repeatedly posting comments to remove video, stating they do not have permission. (I wonder if they stole ALL the vids on their site?) Be persistent, keep posting to remove. Then, if it's not removed, I would threaten them with legal action. I see there's only a submit button to contact them. You could do a domain search and registration of the site to see whom actually own it to contact. Oh, I hate it when others steal on the internet!!!! :exploding:Josey's photo has been stolen by people saying they were selling her. It makes me soooo mad! :angry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Those who can do...those who can't steal.
Makes you sick to see people take your hard work and make it theirs...
I know how it feels,I've had my art work and jewellery taken and reproduced too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> I didn't realize anyone could take a youtube video and change it for their use.





uniquelovdolce said:


> i also didnt know someone could justtake the video , i guess because its youtube u can share but change it , thats unbelieveable .. now let me ask this , cant u do something to stop them fom sharing them ? a block or something ... i think that was very disrespectful .. ughhh


Unfortunately, there are programs that allow "taking" any video from video hosting websites, such as YouTube. Once a person takes it (in other words, saves it to his/her desktop), he/she can edit it in video editing softwares such as iMovie or windows movie maker. Then, post it anywhere. This is what happened with Snowy's video. That website "took" my video (without permission). At first, the website only shared it via youtube (just the way i am sharing it here now; bellow)





That is why I was fine with it despite the fact that I wasn't asked first because they did not take it; they simply just shared/linked it for their website visitors to enjoy. So I did not make anything about it and was fine with it. Now, though, if you view the video in their website, you will see that it has been changed/edited. They also added their logo on the video (which happed to me mine). It means that it has been "taken" from youtube. so even if I removed my video from youtube/or blocked it/or made it private, that video of Snowy will still be with them. 

For the other videos, or future videos i share, I can allow limited access to them, by either protecting by a password of private link. Keeping in mind that this will limit the enjoyment to others who enjoy the malts' videos and have no intentions of taking them is a bit of a drawback for me to do so. So I think I will go with the rout of when editing new videos, I will add the copyright sign and link of where the video will be posted on the whole video  




revakb2 said:


> I'm sure you put a lot of time


they for SURE take from my time. 

There are video ideas I never got into making them (yet) despite the fact that I soooo wish that I can make and share them, BUT I just don't have the time to finish the thing from A till Z for most of them. so sticking to creating the little ones in this busy life. 



Johita said:


> I sure hope that they remove the video now or at least change it back to the original one you posted in youtube so that when people click on it they can see who it really belongs to.


this was the automatic message that I received from them: 


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for emailing the Cheezburger Network!
> 
> ...


I don't know if it is holiday time where they are now, but if not, they are supposed to be working today too, so hopefully, I will read back from them. I just wonder what sort of website that is!! taking other videos from youtube and posting them into theirs to gain viewers or something



suzimalteselover said:


> I would start by repeatedly posting comments to remove video, stating they do not have permission. *(I wonder if they stole ALL the vids on their site?)* Be persistent, keep posting to remove. Then, if it's not removed, I would threaten them with legal action. I see there's only a submit button to contact them. You could do a domain search and registration of the site to see whom actually own it to contact.
> Josey's photo has been stolen by people saying they were selling her. It makes me soooo mad!


I wonder about the other videos in that website too  
I will stay persistent until I read back from them and see an action!
oh the scammers who steal pictures and pretendto have a dog to sell are also SO ANNOYING! 



michellerobison said:


> I know how it feels,I've had my art work and jewellery taken and reproduced too.


and that is just awful too!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat, I'm really not surprised by the whole thing, so many people are dishonest, what a shame.:angry:
My husband and I loved your video, you know how much I love Snowy and Crystal,:heart::smootch: I was going to pm you today, I have missed you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how frustrating!!! Giving you 'credit' does not make it ok.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*I read back from them*

Wohoo! I got it resolved :aktion033: i just received an email through my phone from them; thanking me for letting them know that the video is mine:blink: But anyways, they removed the copy that they did the editing and added their logo on. They swapped it back to sharing via youtube  



> Hi Kat,
> 
> Thank you for letting us know the video is yours! We have swapped out our edited video for your YouTube video on the site. Thank you!
> 
> ...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats great !!!


Katkoota said:


> Wohoo! I got it resolved :aktion033: i just received an email through my phone from them; thanking me for letting them know that the video is mine:blink: But anyways, they removed the copy that they did the editing and added their logo on. They swapped it back to sharing via youtube


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow that is ridiculous...I can't believe people do that. Yeah I too didn't know people could take videos from youtube and change them and pass them off as their own.

That makes me not even want to publicly share stuff. I mean it even has you speaking in it!!! (I'm assuming that is you). What can be done about that?? And they ruined the video, its all like chopped up and half the words you can't even read. I don't know how that site works to like share stuff on it or what not.

You make the cutest videos, but thats just it...YOU...and they should only be viewed via your YouTube page. Not some wacky funny website that is completely going to screw it up, and then not even link it to where the original came from, to give you credit as it being YOUR work.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I just saw this thread for the first time. I'm so sorry they hijacked Snowy's video. I couldn't even tell what the heck that website was. :blink::blink: I'm glad they resolved it with you. I think I would go with a copyright on the videos -- if you want to be really safe do it as a bug or lower third at the bottom or lower right corner of the whole video - it can be very small -- so that it serves as a sort of watermark. I tried to watermark my stills of Tyler but can't seem to do that. :smilie_tischkante: Whenever I edit my videos for work I post a full page FBI warning at the top and then copyright at the end. So far, so good. Good luck!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Kat - I just saw this thread for the first time. I'm so sorry they hijacked Snowy's video. I couldn't even tell what the heck that website was. :blink::blink: I'm glad they resolved it with you. I think I would go with a copyright on the videos -- if you want to be really safe do it as a bug or lower third at the bottom or lower right corner of the whole video - it can be very small -- so that it serves as a sort of watermark. I tried to watermark my stills of Tyler but can't seem to do that. :smilie_tischkante: Whenever I edit my videos for work I post a full page FBI warning at the top and then copyright at the end. So far, so good. Good luck!


I agree with Sue :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Phew, glad to hear you got it resolved Kat. Maybe you should do as Sue suggests and add a tiny watermark or disclaimer at the begining and end of the video.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> *they should only be viewed via your YouTube page.* Not some wacky funny website that is completely going to screw it up, and then not even link it to where the original came from, to give you credit as it being YOUR work.


I am glad that they listened to me and made the sharing via my youtube video. Now I have the control over it (it is mine; I should have the control over it of course ). Sharing via youtube can be blocked by any time I disable the embed code  so I can stop the sharing in their website, anytime I wish to. If I removed my video from youtube, it will no longer be available in theirs. 

I don't think they weren't aware that the video was mine before I wrote to them (in their response to me, they thanked me for informing them that the video was mine :blink because in the "copied" version that they took and did the editing on, they thanked www.youtube.com/katkoota by the end of it. If I wasn't told about that website by an SM member here, they would have kept the stolen copy in their website for as much as they like, I am sure.



Snowbody said:


> I* think I would go with a copyright on the videos -- if you want to be really safe do it as a bug or lower third at the bottom or lower right corner of the whole video - it can be very small -- so that it serves as a sort of watermark.* I tried to watermark my stills of Tyler but can't seem to do that. :smilie_tischkante: Whenever I edit my videos for work I post a full page FBI warning at the top and then copyright at the end. So far, so good. Good luck!


Thanks Sue! That is exactly what I will start doing  



Johita said:


> add a tiny watermark or disclaimer at the begining and end of the video.


I plan to put it on the whole video (a small one on one corner of the video)


----------

